# Cannot open /etc/termcap ... dvtm in csh ...



## absduser (Dec 11, 2017)

I have never had a problem running dvtm on FreeBSD ... it just works.

However, newer versions of FreeBSD (10.x and 11.x) and current versions of dvtm (0.15) will not work together at all ...

My environment before dvtm looks like this:

```
TERM=xterm-256color
SHELL=/bin/csh
```
When I start dvtm with no options, I see:

```
csh: Cannot open /etc/termcap.
csh: using dumb terminal settings.
```
(and lots of things, like clear, etc., do not work, as you might expect)

However, /etc/termcap is indeed there, it is a proper symlink to /usr/share/misc/termcap ... it is readable ... nothing interesting going on there at all.  ALSO, I have not changed or edited or touched /etc/termcap in any way.

What is the problem here ?


----------



## absduser (Dec 12, 2017)

Did a mod move this to the x.org subforum ?

I am not sure that is correct - dvtm has nothing to do with x11/GUI - it is a terminal environment, much like screen or tmux ...

Can someone move it back to "general" ?

Thanks.


----------



## eldaemon (Apr 13, 2020)

I know this is a late reply, but are you still having issues with dvtm?

Sounds like DVTM_TERM=rxvt is the new recommended way to get around missing termcap info for dvtm.

I'm not really sure why the dvtm terminfo isn't installed by default.


----------

